# searching for the new owner of BLUERUSH BULLIES' COCO CHANEL



## Clashez (Oct 21, 2013)

Would any of you bully owners happen to know who owns this dog now?
I already contact the original owner blue rush bullies and sayed he sold the dog to a Guy in Georgia but never kept in contact with the guy

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------

